# Member Central / Community Chat > Awards & Special Events >  What kind of contest/event do you want to see?

## Kris

It's no secret that the latest contests we run on site did not get a lot of attention  :XD: 

We want to hear what kind of events you want to see? what stuff should we take out? share with us your opinion, as we would like to create more activity around the site  ::):

----------


## Crazywolf

Unfortunatly I couldn't participate much in the last event due to other issues.

I thought the actual ideas were fine but maybe the fact it was only a month after halloween could have been an issue, once you take out the theme a lot of the contests in these events are basically the same thing. Also it could just have been that december is a busy month for people. So possibly both those things were factors. with forum activity being much lower maybe it's better to just have 1 event in the spring and 1 event in the autumn. ie. keep the events fairly spread out. Finally I can't actually remember if there was a notification for it on the notification thing at the top of the forum - maybe there was and I just missed it but anyway I always find that is useful as it reminds you every time you log on.

----------


## Kris

Thank you for your comment Crazy. We will consider all that you've said so we could better plan for next year.

Also, we are working on the RPApril events and would like your feedback about what kind of contests you want us to bring back and what new stuff you may want to see in it.

----------


## Crazywolf

I don't really take part in RPApril much as writing-challenges aren't really my thing but in past years I sometimes did the logic puzzles.

----------


## Kris

So we are drawing near to the time where the RPAwards will pop up!

Any suggestions, changes, things you want to see in our upcoming event for 2019?

----------


## Crazywolf

I'm not sure if I've been around enough this year to have much say but I guess just keep all the ones from past years that were popular. I don't know whether you plan to add anything new but given how quiet the forum has been in the last year I probably wouldn't make the event any bigger than it is already.

----------

